# foods from your home region



## travelin (Aug 15, 2013)

the subject of different foods /drinks unique to regions or areas or certain cities came up in chat and it was mentioned it might make a good subject for a thread so here it is.

tell us of foods from your home region that you know are somewhat unique to that area.

don't need to get into too much detail. google works for all of us.

ill start with two things from texas. kolaches and shiner bock.

look em up

next?


----------



## Tude (Aug 16, 2013)

I am apple and cherry region in upstate NY. Oh yeah and beer, Genesee Beer. There is the Erie canal here that meets the smelly Genesee river and so the locals refer to the beer as using the smelly water.  I'll admit - I drank it when I was underage.  Soooooo not in my fridge now!


----------



## dandy (Aug 16, 2013)

poutine!

ketchup chips i think


----------



## dharma bum (Aug 16, 2013)

Fried green tomatoes
Peach pie moonshine (wish I knew how they make it)


----------



## dharma bum (Aug 16, 2013)

Also Brunswick stew
Grits 
Chicken and dumplings 
I think boiled peanuts 
Pretty much all soul food. It probably came over from Africa with slavery.

BEERS:
Sweet Water
Terrapin 
Five Seasons 
Copper Creek
New Empire
Red Brick
Three Taverns


----------



## Ekstasis (Aug 17, 2013)

Mmmmm boiled peanuts...


----------



## DesertRat (Aug 17, 2013)

Where I'm from: Walnuts

Where I'm at: Mercury-filled fish (no, I don't eat it, but know some who claim to have done so.


----------



## Tude (Aug 17, 2013)

dandy said:


> poutine!
> 
> ketchup chips i think




poutine!! You a Canada kinda peep?? I go there for some good poutine and peameal bacon sammiches!!! Just eat one for me will ya?


----------

